
SVG via RxJS and JSX: Experiment Update - asimpledog
https://dev.to/kosich/svg-and-dom-events-rx-jsx-experiment-updates-afb
======
asimpledog

        <svg width="300" height="200" stroke="blue" fill="white">{
          range(0, 200, animationFrameScheduler).pipe(
            map(r => <circle cx="150" cy="100" r={ r } />),
            repeat()
          )
        }</svg>

